# neues Stage 7 - nicht zufrieden



## pk1971 (22. September 2012)

Ich habe gestern mein neues Stage 7 erhalten.
Zufrieden bin ich aber nicht damit.

- die hintere Bremse packt gar nicht richtig zu
- die Schaltung war nicht richtig eingestellt
- 2 Lackkratzer
- 1 Rubbelspuren vom Vorderrad an der hinteren silbernen Lackierung     (Streifen)
- Dämpfer sollten voreingestellt werden - ist aber nicht gemacht wurden
   ( wieviel bar habt Ihr bei 87 kg ? )

Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich jetzt bei Bike Discount??

Danke Euch


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2012)

-Du bremst die Bremsen erstmal ein
-Du stellst die Schaltungmein
-Hast Du es für die Eisdiele gekauft?
-Die Gummispuren kriegt man abgewischt
-Du nimmst ne Dämpferspuren und stellst den Druck auf Deine Anforderungen ein

Was ist daran nun so schwierig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pk1971 (22. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> -Du bremst die Bremsen erstmal ein
> -Du stellst die Schaltungmein
> -Hast Du es für die Eisdiele gekauft?
> -Die Gummispuren kriegt man abgewischt
> ...



So schwierig ist daran nichts. Nur wenn ich was neues kaufe, sollte auch alles Neu und in Ordnung sein. Oder? 
Bremsen einfahren schön und gut. Ich komme gerade von meiner Werkstatt und die sagen die hintere Bremse ist nicht richtig entlüftet.


----------



## log11 (22. September 2012)

Die Schaltung war beim meinem Radon auch mäßig eingestellt, das kann man doch problemlos selber nachjustieren. Die Bremsen müssen erstmal richtig eingebremst werden.
Nach 30-40 harten Bremsungen aus 30km/h wirst Du sehen, daß die Bremsleistung deutlich zunimmt. Wichtig ist, daß die Bremse frei läuft, also nicht schleift.
Zu den Lackkratzern. H&S zeigt sich hier i.d.R. kulant, schicke dort ein paar Fotos von den BEschädigungen hin. Meist bekommt man einen Einkaufsgutschein was doch absolut OK ist.
Und mal ehrlich, an ein MTB kommen bei artgerechten Einsatz eh Kratzer dran.


----------



## pk1971 (22. September 2012)

#Und  mal ehrlich, an ein MTB kommen bei artgerechten Einsatz eh Kratzer dran. #

Ja klar, nur sollte das bei einem neuen Bike nicht sein.
Eingebremst habe ich gestern und heute morgen schon, aber ich fahre jetzt nochmal los und hab erstmal Spaß mit dem Bike. Sonst fährt es sich einfach klasse.


----------



## filiale (22. September 2012)

- Die Schaltung mußt Du eh im Laufe der Zeit nachstellen. Also kein Problem.
- Rubbelspuren gehen einfach so wegzuwischen.
- Ob die Bremse nicht richtig entlüftet ist, merkt man nur daran wie weit Du den Hebel ziehen kannst und ob der Druckpunkt sehr schwammig ist woraus eine geringere Bremsleistung resultiert. Aber wie die anderen schon sagten, erstmal einbremsen, dann weitersehen.
- Kratzer können reklamiert werden, kann immer mal passieren, nicht nur bei Fahrrädern.
- Dämpfer voreinstellen ist nur bedingt sinnvoll, denn Du mußt mit unterschiedlichen Drücken testen. Das hängt viel vom Empfinden des Fahrers ab. Einfach nach einer Tabelle den Druck einstellen paßt nicht immer.Daher wirst Du anfangs öfters experimentieren müssen. 

Daraus einen Thread zu eröffnen und sich (bis auf die Kratzer) zu beschweren ist ein echtes Luxusproblem, da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## pk1971 (22. September 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> - Die Schaltung mußt Du eh im Laufe der Zeit nachstellen. Also kein Problem.
> - Rubbelspuren gehen einfach so wegzuwischen.
> - Ob die Bremse nicht richtig entlüftet ist, merkt man nur daran wie weit Du den Hebel ziehen kannst und ob der Druckpunkt sehr schwammig ist woraus eine geringere Bremsleistung resultiert. Aber wie die anderen schon sagten, erstmal einbremsen, dann weitersehen.
> - Kratzer können reklamiert werden, kann immer mal passieren, nicht nur bei Fahrrädern.
> ...



Sorry, ich dachte ein Forum ist dafür da um sich einen Rat oder Ratschläge einzuholen.  Wenn Du ein Motorad kaufst mit Kratzern und Sachen die nicht funktionieren, würdest Du doch auch nicht zufrieden sein. Oder??


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2012)

Und was tust Du dann? Na denk mal scharf nach! Rrrrrichtig, Du haust es dem Händler um die Ohren, bei dem Du es gekauft hast. Und war das jetzt so schwer?


----------



## pk1971 (22. September 2012)

ok, dann werde ich das tun.
Danke


----------



## filiale (22. September 2012)

Du hast 100% Recht bzgl.der Kratzer. Da brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, das ist ärgerlich, keine Frage, Du wirst mit Radon eine zufriedenstellende Lösung finden !

Mir ging es eigentlich nur um die anderen Sachen die kein wirkliches Problem darstellen (meine pers. Meinung).

Alles wird gut


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (22. September 2012)

Also ich muss dem Threadersteller schon recht geben.
1. Genau für sollche Sachen ist ein Forum da.
2. Kann ich erwarten das ich zu 100% ordendliche Ware bekomme, egal was "später" damit passiert.
Mach mal Bilder und schreib an H&S zwecks Nachbesserung!
Wenn du Pech hast, musst du das Rad einsenden und H&S lässt dich ne Weile zappeln...denke aber nicht das sie so drauf sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. September 2012)

Naja aber Gummiabrieb am Rahmen!? Den sollte jeder selber wegbekommen.
Kann schonmal passieren je nachdem wie das Teil Transportiert wurde.
Und Schaltung nachstellen musste ich auch, wenn auch nur minimal.


----------



## alexanderZ (22. September 2012)

wenns dich stört - vom kauf zurücktreten, geht in ner gewissen frist nach fernabsatzgesetz ohne weitere bergündung und bike-discount muss dir alle kosten erstatten inkl. versandkosten.

oder du machst den hummidreck ab, stellst die schaltung ein und bremst ein paar mal, bis die bremsscheiben greifen.


----------



## Wiepjes (23. September 2012)

Silver_Surfer1 schrieb:


> Also ich muss dem Threadersteller schon recht geben.
> 1. Genau für sollche Sachen ist ein Forum da.
> 2. Kann ich erwarten das ich zu 100% ordendliche Ware bekomme, egal was "später" damit passiert.
> Mach mal Bilder und schreib an H&S zwecks Nachbesserung!
> Wenn du Pech hast, musst du das Rad einsenden und H&S lässt dich ne Weile zappeln...denke aber nicht das sie so drauf sind.



1. Für so einen Mist ist kein Forum da.
2. wenn man ein Problem hat, kann man das selber am besten mit dem  Betreffenden klären.
3. Warum Pech? dafür ist das Fernabsatzgesetz da. Anrufen klären, Lösung, wenn nicht zurückschicken.

Leute wie du sind nur besserwissende, dreiste
Aufhetzer mit Ratschlägen, die völlig in die falsche Richtung gehen.
So bekommt man niemals eine kooperative Lösung.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. September 2012)

Wundert mich das hier noch nicht nach nem Anwalt geschrien wird ;-)

ist doch heute auch modern...


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (23. September 2012)

Na Danke fürs persönlich werden.
Bist ja ein ganz toller Zeitgenosse
Bestimmt bist du so einer der im I- Net gebrauchte Sachen als Neu verkauft.
  Zum Thema selbst hast du bisher noch nichts gepostet!
Doch, eigentlich das gleiche wie ich, den im Grunde steht da bei mir genau das was du wiederholt hast.
  Dann wirst du in deinem 2 Absatz, dank der Anonymität im I- Net, frech, persönlich und beleidigend!!

Er hat bei einem Versender Neuware bestellt und somit ein Recht darauf das die Ware auch ordentlich ankommt
Man kann sicher sagen wenn er keine Ahnung hat und selber mal Handanlegen kann wäre er beim Händler um die Ecke besser beraten, nunja seis drum, ich finde es aber immer noch besser erst mal in einem Forum nachzufragen als gleich mit Rücktritt vom Kauf zu drohen Ist alles Pillepalle was er hat, bis auf die Kratzer und sowas geht einfach nicht.
  Der Rest wurde ja im Forum geklärt;-)


----------



## alexanderZ (23. September 2012)

da die kratzer nicht näher beschrieben oder fotografiert sind kann hier keiner genau sagen, was da los ist... wer sich aber an ner nicht eingestellten schaltung bei einem VORMONTIERTEN rad beschwert oder über gummiabrieb, der übertreibt evtl auch bei kratzern/macken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (23. September 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> 1. Für so einen Mist ist kein Forum da.
> 2. wenn man ein Problem hat, kann man das selber am besten mit dem  Betreffenden klären.
> 3. Warum Pech? dafür ist das Fernabsatzgesetz da. Anrufen klären, Lösung, wenn nicht zurückschicken.
> 
> ...



Hey, locker durch die Nase atmen.
 Das mit dem schlecht vormontiertem Rad kenn ich, gehört dazu. Ist halt nicht wie beim Händler. Dafür günstiger. 
Wenns perfekt sein soll, dann mach's selber.
Also nicht streiten und kein rumge mehr.


----------



## Wiepjes (23. September 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hey, locker durch die Nase atmen.
> Das mit dem schlecht vormontiertem Rad kenn ich, gehört dazu. Ist halt nicht wie beim Händler. Dafür günstiger.
> Wenns perfekt sein soll, dann mach's selber.
> Also nicht streiten und kein rumge mehr.



Na mach mal halblang - Händler=Montage=Service=Ponyhof....
Forget it. Habe in Koblenz und Umgebung so ziemlich alles ausprobiert.
Man staunt manchmal. Abwe überhaupt: ich frage mich was dieser ganze Seiber hier im Forum soll? Warum beschweren die Leute sich nicht beim Hersteller und suchen eine Lösung, warum fragen die Leute hier, ob der Versender etwas auf Lager hat, warum fragen die Leute hier nach Öffnungszeiten, Garantien, Ausstattungen.... warum haben Hersteller eine Homepage mit allen Antworten......eigentlich unglaublich. Demnaächst wird noch gefragt, welche Farbe man bestellen soll, oder ob biken überhaupt Spass macht


----------



## alexanderZ (23. September 2012)

macht biken eigentlich spass? ich hab die räder nur fürs IBC gekauft


----------



## hubschraubaer (24. September 2012)

Bei Interntbestellung hast du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
Die Shimano XT 2012 muß nicht eingebremst werden.
Hab sie auch am Skeen.
Von Anfang an 100%.


----------



## Normansbike (24. September 2012)

Was soll ich heut morgen aufs Brötchen schmieren?


----------



## Robby2107 (24. September 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Was soll ich heut morgen aufs Brötchen schmieren?


 
Eine Schicht Nutella, garniert mit einer Scheibe Blutwurst und je nach Geschmack etwas Senf als Häubchen. 
Nen Guten 


Ich kann hier beide Seiten verstehen.
Einerseits wegen Kleinigkeiten hier nen Thread eröffnen ist Mist. Das müllt nur unnötig das Forum zu. Selber ran und die Dinge mit dem Verkäufer klären (oder der Erziehungsberechtigte soll sich drum kümmern. )
Andererseits kann ich auch verstehen wenn man am Anfang etwas verunsichert ist und hier (als einfachsten Weg) nach Rat fragt. 

Zu dem Thema Anwalt kann ich nur sagen :kotz:Als letzte Lösung ok, sonst einfach kindisch. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Max_V (24. September 2012)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Bei Interntbestellung hast du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
> Die Shimano XT 2012 muß nicht eingebremst werden.
> Hab sie auch am Skeen.
> Von Anfang an 100%.



Jede auch die XT 2012 muß eingebremst werden...

Im Übrigen: Am Skeen ist standardmäßig keine vollständige XT 2012 verbaut...das ist dir auch bewusst?


----------



## hubschraubaer (24. September 2012)

Am Skeen Carbon ist komplett XT verbaut.
Serienmäßig !!!
Du sollst bez. der Einbremsung nur nicht gleich
in die Vollen gehen.
Bei Bremsmanövern unterhalb 30 km/h
ist da so gut wie kein Unterschied.(ab der dritten Bremsung)


----------



## Max_V (24. September 2012)

Die SM-RT51 ist keine XT-SCHEIBE. Da kannst du hinter deinem Serienmäßig noch drei Ausrufezeichen machen. Und nachdem mein Skeen 8.0 die XT-IceTec-Scheiben bekommen hat und die XT-IceTec-Beläge (orginal sind irgendwelchge Billig-Kunstharze drinnen, ok auch Shimanos, aber keine guten) brauchte es Einbremsungen. Und für mich ist das eine orginale 2012 XT!

Edith:
Sorry, STAGE und CARBON-SKEEN sind mit XT-Scheibe gerade kontrolliert, SORRY


----------



## hubschraubaer (24. September 2012)

Was haben deine Icetec Bremsscheiben für ne Bezeichnung.
Lt. Radon sind bei mir auch Icetecscheiben drauf.
Glaub ich aber nicht.
Macht sich das Icetec System denn positiv bemerkbar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (24. September 2012)

im übrigen bremst man nicht den leitungsdruck ein, sondern die oberfläche der bremsbeläge, evtl rauht man auch dadurch die bremsscheibe auf, aber am leitungsdruck macht das eher nix...

super frühstück ist auch lachs auf toast mit meerrettichcreme und radieschen


----------



## Max_V (24. September 2012)

XT SM-RT81 und es steht IceTec auf dem schwarzen Spider!

Im Gegensatz zur alten XT? Steilste Abfahrt der Saison..ich (203/180) konnte immer noch mit einem Finger bremsen während mein Kollege(180/160) bei ca. selben Gewicht absolut keine Bremswirkung mehr hatte und absteigen musste. Damals noch mit normalen Belägen die IceTecBeläge bingen auch noch eine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Normansbike (24. September 2012)

Also ich trinke IceTee beim fahren und muss sagen? Prost.


----------



## marc53844 (28. September 2012)

Immer dieses einseitige Fanboygesabber von Wiepjes. Da vergeht einem echt die Lust an so einem Forum. Direkt persönlich angreifend und allwissend. 

Wie auch immer Hast du inzwischen mal mit denen telefoniert oder geschrieben?
Was ist da nun passiert? Wenn man schon so einen Thread eröffnet, dann kann man zumindest auch den weiteren Verlauf posten.

Gruß Marc


----------



## pk1971 (29. September 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Immer dieses einseitige Fanboygesabber von Wiepjes. Da vergeht einem echt die Lust an so einem Forum. Direkt persönlich angreifend und allwissend.
> 
> Wie auch immer Hast du inzwischen mal mit denen telefoniert oder geschrieben?
> Was ist da nun passiert? Wenn man schon so einen Thread eröffnet, dann kann man zumindest auch den weiteren Verlauf posten.
> ...



Bis jetzt hat leider keine auf meine Mails geantwortet. Und telefonisch hab ich es öfter versucht, bin aber leider nicht durch gekommen. Die haben sicher durch die Wiesn viel zu tun.


----------



## marc53844 (29. September 2012)

Jopp,

die Hütte war gestern ziemlich voll. 
Halt uns auf dem Laufendem.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Normansbike (29. September 2012)

Das mit den Mails oder Anrufen ist reine Glückssache, kann ich nur bestätigen.
Schlimmer ist bei H und S Bi.e der lang grau haarige Bombenleger Typ, der ist beim Radverkauf sehr unfreundlich und spricht mit einem nur Not gedrungen.

Dank des super netten Verkäufers Hr. Burghart  genannt Martin hab ich dann doch ein Mtb gekauft.


----------



## tillibebek (12. Oktober 2012)

Habe seit 09/2012 ein Stage 7.

Schaltung war schlecht eingestellt, Bremsen haben geschleift .... ja und? Beim örtlichen Händler für 20 nachjustieren lassen. Tut ja wohl nicht weh 


Ansonsten ist das Stage 7 ein TOP bike!


----------



## Aalex (12. Oktober 2012)

bremsen stellt man auch am besten ein, wenn jemand auf dem rad sitzt.

das ist ohne etwas heikel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (12. Oktober 2012)

Wie willst du da eine Bremse schleiffrei bekommen? Also ich für meinen  Teil schnalle es auf den Ständer öffne den Sattel drücke die Bremse und  schließe gleichzeitig wieder den Sattel. Gleich kann ich das Rad drehen  und hören ob es schleiffrei ist. Wenn jemand auf dem Rad sitzt bekommt  er es ja nicht so deutlich mit


----------



## Aalex (15. Oktober 2012)

wenn du ein Rad durch bloßes draufsitzen belastest verwindet sich die gabel/rahmen/Laufrad minimal.

Eine Bremse die im Stand schleift muss es nicht beim fahren tun und umgekehrt. Gerade bei Bremsen mit geringem Luftspalt (Formula) hilft es wenn man beim justieren jemandem auf dem rad sitzen hat. 

ist einfach so.


----------



## StullY (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich bin dem TE dankbar. Man erfährt auf diese Weise über die Firmen einiges. Viele solcher Threads sind Mosaiksteinchen und ergeben ein ganzes Bild. Positiv und negative Sachen werden von uns allen ohne jedes kommerzielles Interesse protokolliert und wir können uns dann für dieses oder jenes Bike, Anbauteil oder Kleidungsstück entscheiden. Ist doch gut!


----------

